# Headed to Darien GA for my birthday



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 27, 2022)

I just booked in at a historic bed and breakfast in Darien, GA for the weekend of my birthday.  I've always wanted to see Darien and it's kind of central to lots to do and see (coast, barrier islands, nature trails and lots of history).  Now's the time to enjoy it!  Look forward to sharing the adventure with you!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 27, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Look forward to sharing the adventure with you!


Looking forward to hearing about it, enjoy!


----------



## MountainRa (Nov 27, 2022)

You know, I thought I knew most of the towns in Georgia but I’d never heard of Darien. Hope you have a wonderful time. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 29, 2022)

To book or not to book a spot on the ferry to Sapelo Island (protected, barrier island off GA coast) while in Darien??  Have to book ahead and in December, no telling what the weather will be like.  It could be a glorious day with lots of nature-photo opportunities or I could be stuck for three hours while the wind howls and the rain pours down.  Maybe closer to departure date, I can get a bead on the weather and make a decision.  In the mean time, here's a pic from my visit to St. Mary's several years ago (just a little south of Darien)


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2022)

Have a wonderful time!  In honor of your birthday I composed this poem:
Happy Birthday to You
You don't belong in a zoo
You don't look like a monkey
And You don't act like one either.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Have a wonderful time!  In honor of your birthday I composed this poem:
> Happy Birthday to You
> You don't belong in a zoo
> You don't look like a monkey
> And You don't act like one either.


Thank you, @Pepper   You're the poet with the mostest!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

How far is it from where you are now CS?  when's your birthday ?

Here it's almost impossible to book a B&B or hotel room at this time ofyear unless you want to pay using body parts and everything you own... shame because I'd like to go somewhere for a trip...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> How far is it from where you are now CS?  when's your birthday ?
> 
> Here it's almost impossible to book a B&B or hotel room at this time ofyear unless you want to pay using body parts and everything you own... shame because I'd like to go somewhere for a trip...


My birthday is Dec. 8th... I'll start my trip on the 9th.  It's about 2 hrs drive/ approx 95 miles to Darien.  Wish you could join me...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> My birthday is Dec. 8th... I'll start my trip on the 9th.  It's about 2 hrs drive/ approx 95 miles to Darien.


That sounds ideal.. 2 hours is far enough away to know you're not near home but not too far that it takes forever to get there and back..


----------



## hearlady (Nov 29, 2022)

Happy Birthday and Have fun!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 7, 2022)

Ah well....   My trip has been rescheduled for early January.  Too sick to go right now.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ah well....   My trip has been rescheduled for early January.  Too sick to go right now.


So sorry, Cinnamon. Please take good care of yourself!


----------



## Been There (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm up for anything that has to do with the water, except going back into a submarine. No thanks.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 6, 2023)

On the way south to Darien

You know you’ve taken the ‘back roads’ in South Georgia when between farm and fallow fields there are as many weathered-gray outbuildings and squat metal silos as there are houses…. The roads have names like “Bubba Kennedy Rd”, “Double Pond Rd” and “Yankee Heaven Rd” …

Stopped the local eatery in Ludowici (The Koffee Kafe). And had a sandwich.   The photo below is on the way out of town, advertising crawdads and shrimp… I’m within 30 miles of my destination.   Darien is famous for its shrimping


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

CinnamonSugar said:


> On the way south to Darien
> 
> You know you’ve taken the ‘back roads’ in South Georgia when between farm and fallow fields there are as many weathered-gray outbuildings and squat metal silos as there are houses…. The roads have names like “Bubba Kennedy Rd”, “Double Pond Rd” and “Yankee Heaven Rd” …
> 
> ...


Have a fabulous Time...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 6, 2023)

CinnamonSugar said:


> The photo below is on the way out of town, advertising crawdads and shrimp…


My kind of place!  Will you get to Sapelo Island?

Have fun girl!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 6, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> My kind of place!  Will you get to Sapelo Island?
> 
> Have fun girl!


Not this time.   Maybe when it’s warmer.  The barrier islands are beautiful I know


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2023)

Lovely, have a wonderful time.♥


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 6, 2023)

More pics…  the B&B at which I’m staying



the little park which is next to it (Vernon square).


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 6, 2023)

OH!  I though you were headed for the Darien Gap, which is the swampy, no man's land (except for drug lords) situated between Panama and Columbia in South America.  I was going to warn you about all the mosquitoes.  But since it's Georgia, I think you can forget about all that bug spray and all that worry about the drug mules.


----------



## MountainRa (Jan 6, 2023)

What a beautiful B&B. Hope you have great weather.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 6, 2023)

Ok I have had FRESH shrimp tonight…. Wow….



this is the sunset (that’s a shrimping boat at the dock) at the restaurant where I ate


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 6, 2023)

CinnamonSugar said:


> More pics…  the B&B at which I’m staying
> 
> View attachment 260952
> 
> ...


Looks lovely and refreshing! Thanks for sharing your photos with us! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2023)

CinnamonSugar said:


> More pics…  the B&B at which I’m staying
> 
> View attachment 260952
> 
> ...


Wow...those trees! Charming place. Safe travels and have a wonderful time. That shrimp looks so good. Oh I *so* wish I could be by the water right now.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 7, 2023)

One thing I love about staying at B&Bs is (along with the fabulous food for breakfast) it’s a more relaxed atmosphere ….  Meal is served family style and folks naturally strike up a conversation— introduce themselves and talk about where they are from.  Met a mother/daughter duo who are from S Carolina and off to catch the ferry to Sapelo island… other lady was between NY and FL    .  Lovely people.

now I’m back in my room… going to get ready for the day.  I think I’ll ‘do’ Fort King George and get some more shopping in… there’s so many fun boutiques   Later!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 7, 2023)

CinnamonSugar said:


> More pics… the B&B at which I’m staying


Great pictures, live oaks and Spanish moss, two of my favorite things.  And no snow!!

Wish I was there.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 7, 2023)

What a wonderful trip you are having!  Thanks for the report and pictures.....enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 7, 2023)

Poked around shops, lots of looking but no buying.  Them off the Fort King George

in walking down the trail, I spied a white heron (I think) wading in a little pond. Initially he flew to the cover of trees when I approached but then settled back for wading/ foraging..   I couldn’t get my phone camera to get any closer but I did the best I could.





when I initially walked up and he stretched to ascend to the tree, he had to be about 3+ feet tall and his wing span estimated at least 4 feet. It’s fascinating how he walks along, moving his feet in kind of a trembling way, I guess to stir up dinner from the mud.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 7, 2023)

Also at the fort…



these are replicas built recently but give you a feel for the spartan conditions



looking out over the saw grass marsh from the 2nd story of the blockhouse.  It was low tide



the fort was established in 1721…. Soldiers that had either been wounded or were ready for retirement were the first to man the place.  Also, Highlanders from Scotland helped with building.  Lord, they must have thought they’d been sent to hell in the summer!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 8, 2023)

Today after church was a visit to the Harris Neck Wildlife Refuge.   I opted for the “short” trail around one of the ponds.  Loved walking through the quiet, primeval woods, noting moss-draped live oak, holly with bright red berries, saw palmetto palms and several kinds of oak.  

when I came out with part of the pond on the left side of the trail, there was much to see and hear.  I could hear (birds, I assume) chirps, chuckles, what sounded like ‘meow’ with a warble on the end, calls that sounded like a squeaky swing and one piercing/higher call from the other side.  Ducks glided between marsh grasses in the middle of the pond. In the fore-ground were 4 magnificent herons, two white in the rushes and two blues on old stumps. (Pictured with lines to indicate there they are— I don’t have Oy’s camera equipment or expertise)



I stood still for probably 20 min, watching them forage and preen   First one of the blues took off, then a white.  (He’s in the lower left)


I kept waiting. Soon the other blue took flight. 





I continues on the trail.  Came to the other side, which was clearer water (less marsh grass and algae).  On one hammock, nearest the shore, if you look closely, you can see a rah-ther large alligator  



also saw a grey heron standing with neck outstretched but he was just too far away to get a pic. Also observed turtles sunning themselves on a log.   All in all a great afternoon of nature watching


----------



## MountainRa (Jan 8, 2023)

Wonderful, looks like the weather is cooperating with you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 8, 2023)

MountainRa said:


> Wonderful, looks like the weather is cooperating with you.


Yes weather is great.  Unfortunately I found out when getting ready for bed I brought a tick home with me from the nature refuge, so now I’m dealing with that


----------



## Alligatorob (Monday at 4:07 AM)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Unfortunately I found out when getting ready for bed I brought a tick home with me from the nature refuge, so now I’m dealing with that


Be careful, I got some kind of tick fever once from a Florida tick.  Sickest I have ever been in my life...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Monday at 6:18 AM)

Alligatorob said:


> Be careful, I got some kind of tick fever once from a Florida tick.  Sickest I have ever been in my life...


Yes, thanks, @Alligatorob, I’ll be keeping a close eye for symptoms


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Monday at 7:53 AM)

Thoughts for future vacations as I head home …

>> food on the road is much richer and larger portions than I am used to… next time, invest in a quality cooler and bring along apples, veggies, + light crackers, etc to balance it all out

>> my camera isn’t good enough to risk getting off the trail and picking up unwanted animal stow-aways.

>> I was glad I brought my timed heating pad… made falling asleep in an unfamiliar bed easier.  Will repeat 

here’s to a safe journey home abd y’all have a great day!


----------

